# My new truck!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just bought it on Craigslist.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’ll sell you a extend a cab long bed for the same price just comes in fall colors instead of summer.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I had one just like it but it was stolen, i think, not really sure, maybe i just forgot where i left it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You know....it does have nice tires!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope you got a good deal on it...


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Thing I like is only tires to maintain, always looking showroom new.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

It really hides scratches and dents well.
I'd say that is a great product.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet that thing really shows the dirt


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure y'all haggled on the price Ralph.....was you able to convince him to take the camouflage dollar bills?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Is comparable to the luxury of the 100,000
dollar farm pickup??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Swv.farmer said:


> Is comparable to the luxury of the 100,000
> dollar farm pickup??


Better! Never have to wash it or clean the inside!! Don't have to worry about tearing the upholstery, emptying the ash trays or dirty windows. Great visibility--I can see all around me. For some reason, the review mirror looks like I'm going forward

It does ride a little low to the ground, though--Almost feels like I'm sitting in the dirt. Acceleration is a little slow. But, then again, even a Cadillac or Mercedes always leave a little to be desired.

Ralph


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Better yet no more tickets- it's a STEALTH truck. You could probably sell it to the gubmint for a generous profit when you decide to let it go.


----------

